# Engine Swap on 04 1.8S to either 2.5 or 3.0L



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

Car: 2004 Sentra 1.8S

Desire: to have enough (or more) power to where my Sentra does not have to downshift to go up an overpass on the interstate.

I don't want to turbo the 1.8 because I'll blow the engine in 4 months.

I want to swap my engine for something with more power... maybe the SE-R 2.5L or old Maxima 3.0L.

Possible Engines (that would bolt on perfectly, or close): *fill in the blank*

Any and as much information possible would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

VQ35DE ftw 

people do the 3.5L motors in b15s alot


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I have an automatic transmission, and from what I hear they cant handle too much power, so i'd rather do the old 3.0L from the mid-90's Maxima. Any info on this swap?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

avciugroar said:


> I have an automatic transmission, and from what I hear they cant handle too much power, so i'd rather do the old 3.0L from the mid-90's Maxima. Any info on this swap?


why a old maxima? you could do a manual conversion with a RR SR20DE any have alot more options as far as performance goes.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

2dr_Sentra said:


> VQ35DE ftw
> 
> people do the 3.5L motors in b15s alot


What exactly do you mean by alot? It's not a real common thing to see a spec with a VQ in it. There's *ONE* shop that does this. It's not like they pump them out like crazy. Also, there has yet to be a QG to VQ swap.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

saint0421 said:


> What exactly do you mean by alot? It's not a real common thing to see a spec with a VQ in it. There's *ONE* shop that does this. It's not like they pump them out like crazy. Also, there has yet to be a QG to VQ swap.


Well went i said "alot" i didnt exactly mean like millions of people. But theres a few of them


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's easier said then done. You'd have some mad cash on hand for this. I believe it's around 5k alone for your basic swap. That's for those with the Spec V tranny already. Your's is an auto so your gonna fork up some cash for that. You're probably wanna change the clutch and flywheel, custom CAI, custom Y-pipe. This stuff can add up. The one guy who does this has various "packages" and "upgrades". His screen name is Trav4011. His company is FI-R (Forced-Induction Racing). I really don't think he frequents this board. So if your serious and got atleast 6.5k-7k on hand then I say go for it. You'll be the first QG-VQ swapped b15


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe you would need the SE-R/ SE-R Spec V gauge cluster as well


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

trade your 04 1.8 for an 03 spec v, 02-03 spec v's are getting cheap now, 02 has the most problems so go with and 03 b4 the 04-06 design change,trading your car in would be the cheapest option, and no car modifycation needed until you want to upgrade your new spec v, and if you have a stock spec v i will be easier to buy mods and parts for it, cos you will also have to change the wiring harness,tranny,probly the trans axles and ecu, which would cost more than its worth and possibly be difficult for parts and mods to work properly.on kelly blue book.com it suggests for an 03 spec v with 60000 miles and in perfect condition it RECOMMENDS 13,120, haggle with the dealer or where ever you find it, if anything is not perfect than that price goes down,or the car has more miles etc, shop around you can probly find on for cheap and probly about the same as what your paying for your 04 1.8


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I'm out of options, my car is definitely not worth this. It was a flooded vehicle from hurricane Katrina, bought it for 5,500 dollars cash, in excellent shape with 18,000 miles. Caught the steering column on fire from bad wiring with fog lights last October, and just spent a little under 3,000 fixing it. 

I'll wait till my credit gets decent, and I'll buy a SPEC-V.

Till then, I'm going to stick to CAI and exhaust.

Thanks for all the information everyone


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

avciugroar said:


> I think I'm out of options, my car is definitely not worth this. It was a flooded vehicle from hurricane Katrina, bought it for 5,500 dollars cash, in excellent shape with 18,000 miles. Caught the steering column on fire from bad wiring with fog lights last October, and just spent a little under 3,000 fixing it.
> 
> I'll wait till my credit gets decent, and I'll buy a SPEC-V.
> 
> ...



Just going by info posted in a previous thread about 2 years ago....

(i would reference it but I'm yet again too lazy to search for it)

With the 1.8s you have even if you wanted to go VQ the Frame and engine bay are different, Lots of fabrication required, not saying its not possible.. just alot more work than its worth. Your better off with an entirely different car... Spec V or Honda whatever... just not this 1.8. Just look at my signature... i had a 1.8 ... i realized pretty quick this car was not performance oriented.


----------

